# Chatsystem für Homepage



## Rasenkantenstein (7. April 2004)

Hallo!

Ich suche einen Chat für meine Website. Dabei ist es egal, ob dieser in PHP oder Perl geschrieben ist... 
Jedenfalls sollte der Chat ähnlich dem System von cassiopeia sein; nur nicht ganz so teuer. Mir kommt es hauptsächlich auf die Funktionen des Chats an (Knebeln, Kicken, zeitgebundenes Kicken, eigene Räume, moderieren, temporäre Superuser ernennen, VIPs, Admins, vielleicht auch Würfeln etc etc etc...)
Es gab vor einiger Zeit auch einen sogenannten Freewarechat, auf Java basierend, der eine sehr ähnliche, optische Funktionsweise wie cassiopeia hatte.

Alternativ suche ich evtl. auch eine komplette Community (auch wieder ähnlich wie cassiopeia). 

Über Antworten wäre ich begeistert,
RKS


----------



## niehaus (13. April 2004)

hi,
mach doch einfach einen chat beim irc auf und ein javascript(oder so) kannst du dir kostenlos bei afterworkchat generieren lassen. Auf der Seite steht das ganze auch nochmal erklärt. Allerdings auf Englisch...


----------



## komma (13. April 2004)

Hallo,

kennst du den GTChat ? Informationen zu diesem Chat findest du auf : http://www.gtchat.de

Gruß komma.


----------



## Jürgen (13. April 2004)

Wird der GTChat nicht eingestellt?


----------



## pogi (13. April 2004)

Also an alle die einen chat suchen 

PHP-Chat:

http://www.webmastermind.de - Viele PHP und auch Perl Script darunter auch Chats

Java-Chat:

http://www.freeware-chat.de
http://www.chatvirus.com


----------

